# Bases de donnes > Langage SQL > Livres >  Livre sur les procdures stockes

## infosteph

Bonjour,

j'ai regard la liste des diffrents livres SQL propos par ce site, je suis dbutant avec les procdures stockes.

Je voudrais donc savoir qu'elle est le meilleur livre pour apprendre et me perfectionner avec les procdures stockes ?

Merci.

----------

